# Spray paint betta mural



## SayWut (Aug 25, 2021)

Just thought I’d share some of my art here. 😊


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow this is Stunning. Love the pose, you recreated it perfectly 💜💜💜


----------



## Fishsaurus159 (Aug 24, 2021)

Wow! This is absolutely amazing! You are very talented to have been able to replicate the betta so accurately. I would love to have something like this in my room ☺


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

The betta is so pretty and the artwork of him is amazing as others have said!! You are such an incredible artist - I love the way your room is decorated as well! The colors and plants just go so well together.


----------



## SayWut (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks everybody! 😁


----------



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

nice drawing! love your bedroom also


----------

